# choclo



## Miraflores!

Hola! Me gustaria saber como se dice al choclo (peruanismo) en español neutro? Segun la DRA, "mazorca tierna de maíz". Pero a mi eso me parece muy largo para usar lo en la vida cotidiana. Hay otra manera de llamar el choclo en España?


----------



## cacarulo

No sé qué nombre tiene en España.
Intervengo para decir que no es un peruanismo. El DRAE lo da como usado en América Meridional, y en la Argentina es la palabra que se usa. Muy pocos entenderían si usamos la palabra "mazorca" (además, esta palabra aquí tiene connotaciones políticas por un grupo que actuaba a mediados del siglo XIX).


----------



## Jonno

En España decimos maíz. En algunas zonas también "borona", pero es localismo que no entendería todo el mundo. Choclo tampoco se entendería.

Una pregunta: ¿choclo es únicamente la mazorca tierna? Porque en la información que he encontrado es un sinónimo de maíz, no de una parte o tipo de la planta _zea mays_.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Jonno said:


> Una pregunta: ¿choclo es únicamente la mazorca tierna? Porque en la información que he encontrado es un sinónimo de maíz, no de una parte o tipo de la planta _zea mays_.


Puede que así sea en otros lados, pero entre nosotros, choclo es solo la parte cubierta de granos, la mazorca. Se planta maíz para cosechar maíz (para consumo animal o para ser industrializado) o para recoger los choclos como alimento humano.


----------



## Birke

Por mi zona, hasta hace pocos años, no se usaba la palabra maíz ni, menos aún, mazorca. Para lo mismo, decíamos panizo y panocha.
La gente cultivaba panizo, y las mejores panochas las reservaba para comerlas asadas, ¡hummmm, buenísimas! Ahora que ya nadie lo cultiva, estamos perdiendo también esas palabras, y ya decimos maíz a esa cosa cocida que viene en lata.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Por la región de Murcia (España) también se decía panizo y panocha.

Saludos


----------



## Miraflores!

No sabia que esa palabra se usa tambien en otros paises de Latinoamerica, gracias por la informacion. Mi pregunta es para satisfacer mi curiosidad y nomas. En El Peru siempre cuando te sirven  cebiche, el plato siempre lo traen acompañado de camote y "choclo", que es, como menciono Adolfo, "la parte cubierta de granos". Aqui pongo un enlace para que vean de que estoy hablando:
http://www.google.bg/imgres?imgurl=...pc3T-TeKM_YsgbIhfmvDA&ved=0CEEQ9QEwBA&dur=592

Y si digo simplemente "maíz" entonces como hago la diferencia entre el "choclo" y las "canchas", por ejemplo, que tambien son maíz, pero tostado?


----------



## Jonno

Aquí tendrías que decir "maíz tostado". Canchas sólo son las de deportes.

Supongo que al ser el maíz planta importada recientemente de América no tenemos la misma riqueza de palabras para referirnos a él.


----------



## Miraflores!

Jonno said:


> Aquí tendrías que decir "maíz tostado". Canchas sólo son las de deportes.
> 
> Supongo que al ser el maíz planta importada recientemente de América no tenemos la misma riqueza de palabras para referirnos a él.



OK! Muchas gracias!


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Yo diría más bien mazorca de maíz tostada, porque *maíz tostado* a secas son los kikos.


----------



## Miraflores!

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Yo diría más bien mazorca de maíz tostada, porque *maíz tostado* a secas son los kikos.



Ah, muchas gracias por esa palabra! Nunca he escuchado la palabra "kikos", pero, segun parece, es semejante a lo que en el Peru le llaman "canchitas"!


----------



## Jonno

Los "kikos" para mí siempre han sido "maíces"


----------



## Csalrais

Por aquí el maíz se llama *millo*, al tostado que se vende en bolsa se le suele llamar *millito* (viva la imaginación) y las mazorcas para nosotros son *piñas de millo*. No sé en otros lugares pero por aquí es habitual meter un par en los potajes y son parte de la forma tradicional de preparar las papas con carne en Canarias.

En las islas puede que sonasen poco habituales mazorca o kikos, pero se entenderían, lo que no pasaría con choclo o cancha.


----------



## Jonno

En gallego se dice también millo. No sé si los gallegoparlantes en castellano también lo dicen así o usan maíz.

Tengo oído que el uso de la palabra "millo" se debe a que el maíz vino a sustituir al mijo, un cereal usado antiguamente.


----------



## Miraflores!

Jonno said:


> Los "kikos" para mí siempre han sido "maíces"



Jajaja, eso es lo que me encanta en el español ))


----------



## flljob

Al choclo en México se le llama elote, y a los granos de elote, asados, se les llama esquites. El maíz es duro y es el que se siembra. Los kikos no existen. Panocha designa al piloncillo (azùcar moreno en panes cónicos) y a los genitales externos femeninos, así que hay que tener mucho cuidado con quién y en dónde se usa.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En Cartagena (España), cuando yo era niño, a las palomitas de maíz las llamábamos "tostones", lo de palomitas de maíz vino mucho más tarde.

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

En mi tierra se llama *maíz*. Al fruto lo llamo *mazorca* o, más frecuentemente, *panocha*, por cercanía con la palabra catalana (_panotxa_). También designa el color (pelo de color panocha). Los granos de maíz tostados son *kikos*, como dice Adelaida. Como información curiosa, en catalán al maíz se le llama _blat de moro_ (trigo de moro).

Saludos


----------



## Idóneo

Por aquí, hasta hace poco no se ha empezado a plantar maíz, pero siempre he oído la palabra "mazorca".


----------



## Vampiro

"Mazorca" cuando es maíz, o sea cuando está seco.
"Choclo" también por acá cuando los granos están tiernos.
En Chile se usa "coronta" para lo que queda una vez que se sacaron (o comieron) los granos, ya sea de maíz o de choclo.
_


----------



## mirx

Los kikos sí existen pero son arroz inflado y menos veces maíz, vienen en cuadros pegados con miel y también como cereal suelto para el desayuno (con leche). Panocha en el norte designa a un montón de panes, en mi tierra son de harina de trigo pero donde mi abuela ya son de maíz. Esquites tampoco es general en todo el país.


----------



## Miraflores!

Muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios!


----------



## jorgema

Vampiro said:


> "Mazorca" cuando es maíz, o sea cuando está seco.
> "Choclo" también por acá cuando los granos están tiernos.
> En Chile se usa "coronta" para lo que queda una vez que se sacaron (o comieron) los granos, ya sea de maíz o de choclo.
> _




No me extraña que Chile y Perú coincidan en los mismos usos con respecto a los nombres del maíz. *Mazorca *en mi país es el nombre genérico que se aplica a la (¿podemos llamarla así?) espiga del maíz, sea esta maíz seco, duro, o el tierno. Al maíz tierno, ya sea crudo o cocido, lo llamamos particularmente *choclo*. La *coronta *es el corazón de la mazorca, lo que queda una vez desgranado el maíz.
El maíz tostado es la *cancha *(por cierto, no conozco mazorca de maíz tostado; siempre se tuesta el maíz desgranado). También existe la *cancha blanca* o *palomitas de maíz*.


----------



## pelus

Y las mazorcas o choclos ya desgranados : marlo.

Antiguamente usaban marlos secos para hacer brasas e, los fogones o braseros.


----------



## patodiez

En Argentina tenemos: el Maíz que sería la planta entera, la Mazorca que seria la parte de la planta de maíz que va para consumo humano (entre otras cosas claro), el Choclo que seria el grano húmedo y el Pororó o Pochoclo que es el que preparamos y comemos cuando miramos una película...


----------



## jorgema

pelus said:


> Y las mazorcas o choclos ya desgranados : marlo.



El _marlo _es justamente lo que llamamos _coronta _en el Perú y Chile.

En todo caso, respondiendo a la pregunta inicial de si existe una palabra en 'español neutro' equivalente a choclo, creo que no la hay. En México y Centroamérica usan *elote*, en el sur de América *choclo*; he escuchado a algunos colombianos hablar de *chócolos*. Los dominicanos que conozco dicen simplemente *maíz,* y al parecer en España tampoco hay un nombre particular para la mazorca de maíz tierno.


----------



## Jaguar7

En Colombia _mazorca_ y _choclo _(chócolo/choglo) son lo mismo, pero cada palabra se usa en diferentes regiones. _Panocha_ es una arepa (tortilla) de maíz tierno y también podría designar vulgarmente el órgano genital femenino.


----------



## rauljms

Aquí en Perú la mazorca es choclo, la que se come en el cine se dice cancha o canchita, la que es tostada se dice cancha serrana.


----------



## Miraflores!

Muchas gracias


----------



## KirkandRafer

Lurrezko said:


> En mi tierra se llama *maíz*. Al fruto lo llamo *mazorca* o, más frecuentemente, *panocha*, por cercanía con la palabra catalana (_panotxa_).


No deja de ser curioso que esa palabra haya perdurado también en las hablas murcianas. A saber cuántos catalanismos tenemos por aquí.


----------



## flljob

KirkandRafer said:


> No deja de ser curioso que esa palabra haya perdurado también en las hablas murcianas. A saber cuántos catalanismos tenemos por aquí.



No es un catalanismo, es derivada del latín panucula.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es un catalanismo, de los muchos de las hablas murcianas. En castellano es _panoja_.


----------



## flljob

Cierto, los grupos cl y tl dan j.


----------



## Jonno

Pero panocha se usa en muchas otras zonas, lejos de la influencia del catalán. Incluso en el Caribe por lo que veo en el DRAE, aunque con otros significados.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estamos hablando del origen, no de la situación actual de la palabra.


----------



## tesalia

Por aquí al choclo se le conoce como 'jojoto', término bastante extendido, mazorca de maíz tierno o, simplemente, mazorca. Maíz se utiliza para nombrar a la planta y a los granos del fruto cuando están separados de la tusa, que es como se le dice al corazón de la mazorca. 
El maíz presentado en granos tostados, a manera de chuchería, nunca lo he visto por acá, desafortunadamente; sólo el jojoto al natural y la presentación enlatada del maíz dulce, además de todos los derivados, por supuesto. Como nota aparte, jojoto también se utiliza por aquí para referirse a quien es inexperto en algo.

Saludos.


----------



## jordimoro

La primera vez que escuche choclo fue a un argentino. En España maíz es el genérico más usado (de ahí viene hasta la maizena que es harina de maiz) pero por la zona del sur de Valencia y del norte de Alicante además del _`blat de moro`_ que se comparte como término catalán, existen otras acepciones en especial la que parece ser una derivación un tanto extraña del término castellano y que se ha convertido en _'panis'_, además de usarse tambien _'panotxa'_. Curiosamente cuando se desgranan de mazorcas tiernas y de una determinada variedad para freirlas ligeramente, recibe el nombre de _'dacsa'_ o _'tostons'_ y se toma como tapa, aperitivo o incluso guarnición. En este caso se trata de una variedad de maíz, más anacarada y de color marfil, no amarillo, de temporada que sólo se obtiene en julio y agosto.


----------



## Darojas

En estas breñas verdes el choclo es el chócolo, que es el maíz tierno y jugoso para hacer arepas, para asarlo a las brasas con mazorca y todo o para adicionarlo al sancocho; también se encuentra en el ajiaco, que es un cocido de papas, pollo y chócolo con otros ricos aderezos.

La primera vez que vi 'choclo' fue en el título de una vieja canción argentina.

El chócolo es específicamente el maíz tierno. Cuando el grano está seco para hacer harina de maíz o para hidratarlo, molerlo, amasarlo y armar arepas, es maíz.

Las palomitas de maíz gringas se llaman crispetas.


----------

